# Period advice



## helens797 (Apr 17, 2012)

Hello, Wow this is the first time I have wanted to reach out and feel a little nervous actually. I am inbetween my IVF cycles - we have agreed to try twice, which I am very grateful for. We decided to wait a couple of months to go through our upset, loss and grief of the failed cycle.  It has been over a month and my period has not started - 38 days - 8 days late. *Has anyone else had this problem*. I am really worried. The clinic suggested I do a pregnancy test - I knew I was not pregnant, but this triggered some painful feelings. Then they suggested I get a scan done! I don't know whether to wait a little while as this scan will cost £200.


----------



## Finky1983 (May 13, 2012)

Hi hunny,

I sorry to here this. I also was very late on my first try but my period did eventually turn up, with all the drugs we take it can really delay it, I know someone on here was 42 days, just wait a little while longer. Have you done lots of tests??


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

ooh mine were ages! (after my BFN cycle) I had a 48 day cycle I think and then a 45, I think the 45 only came down because I had clomid that month,  it will settle eventually don't panic xxx it's frustrating waiting but your body is just adjusting. I have had another cycle and a pregnancy and m/c since then, now i'm back to a more normal cycle length for me at 32 days.


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Hi Helens797

My last period was 64 days ago which arrived just before my OTD, however I do not have a regular cycle due to PCOS so Im not overly concerned.

I assume you were self funding?  Could you go to family planning or ask your GP to send you for a scan - then you shouldn't have to pay.  I appreciate that this brings emotions to the surface again but then at least hopefully you can then look at moving forward, only you can decide if the time's right for you or whether to leave it for a while.

xx


----------

